# rgk330i's ED Trip Report



## ddas1992 (Jan 21, 2013)

Amazing trip report, Bob. Need to do mine soon, though I posted a quick 4 min video/pics in a separate thread.
I don't know how I missed you at the Welt, but looks like you guys had an awesome time. I am assuming you and I will probably be on the same boat (dropped mine on the 27th). So let's keep each other updated on the progress!


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Magnificent travelogue sir! Some great info and memories. I hope the girls enjoyed themselves half as much as you seemed to. Your photos were amazing. My wife and daughter were looking over my shoulder as I scrolled through your story. That shot in Kufstein with the castle walls framing the view is awesome. So is your picture of Georg in Rothenberg. This confirms my belief that he has a pact with the Devil - he has not aged a bit in 15 years. Must be all those nights he spends in Höll after each tour. So glad you enjoyed Ettal and Wieskirche. I recommend them to every traveler that passes through that part of Bavaria. 

And I would never have advised staying in Mittenwald simply because Oberammergau and Garmisch have much nicer and "authentic" accomodations at half the price. Evenings in Oberammergau after the tourists leave is a memorable experience.

Loved your Radler experience. It actually isn't so bad on a really hot day. The Brits call it a "shandy" and many US micro brewpubs are making them too. But why drink anything other than a lager when you're in Germany. Simple beer perfection.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

rgk330i said:


> The third time I just wasn't thinking, and filled the tank before realizing that we actually didn't have that much further to drive, and I needed to return the car in Munich with a quarter tank or less. Solution: road trip! We drove the back roads of Austria in the general direction of Passau.


Likely story, LOL! Looks like you had a great trip. I really enjoyed your report. :thumbup:



Markus_OS said:


> Willkommen in Deutschland!
> Hope you enjoy your whole stay. And, of course congratulations to your wonderful new car!
> What will be your next destinations in Germany or Europe? Or left you home already after your visit in Nuremberg?
> Oh, let me say one thing: ich bin beeindruckt das Du versucht hast das Essen in deutsch zu bestellen
> Best wishes, Markus


What? You speak German?


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

*My car is a mutant*

Look at the amber reflector on the bumper. Mine is horizontal. Now see post #1. His is vertical like everyone else. My car is ED, in Munich now....am noncompliant 'cuz I can't upload photos.


----------



## rgk330i (May 5, 2002)

Gluhwein said:


> So glad you enjoyed Ettal and Wieskirche. I recommend them to every traveler that passes through that part of Bavaria.


I'm pretty sure it was your comments that led me to put the Wieskirche on the schedule. Thanks!



Gluhwein said:


> Loved your Radler experience. It actually isn't so bad on a really hot day. The Brits call it a "shandy" and many US micro brewpubs are making them too. But why drink anything other than a lager when you're in Germany. Simple beer perfection.


----------



## rgk330i (May 5, 2002)

Dave 20T said:


> Look at the amber reflector on the bumper. Mine is horizontal. Now see post #1. His is vertical like everyone else. My car is ED, in Munich now....am noncompliant 'cuz I can't upload photos.


Are you talking about the front side reflectors? Only the M-Sport is more-or-less vertical, the other 3-series models are horizontal.


----------



## rgk330i (May 5, 2002)

eazy said:


> Do you have a pic of the other m sport you saw at loginout =) by the way nice trip report


Turns out the only picture is the tiny corner of the rear quarter panel visible in my good-bye picture.


----------



## rgk330i (May 5, 2002)

Gluhwein said:


> So is your picture of Georg in Rothenberg. This confirms my belief that he has a pact with the Devil - he has not aged a bit in 15 years. Must be all those nights he spends in Höll after each tour.


Probably not as often as he used to. As we were down in the gardens, he was exchanging smiles and waves with a women and a young girl, maybe 2-3 years old. As we left to head for the next spot, he called back over his shoulder "bis elf uhr, okay?" So I'm guessing not so much time in the bar anymore.


----------



## rgk330i (May 5, 2002)

Markus_OS said:


> Well, your report was really entertaining! I´m a little curious to know what your family members are thinking about the trip and all the new impressions.


My younger daughter, the German speaker, had a great time. She's rather a perfectionist, so early in the trip she was reluctant to exercise her German for fear of not being exactly right. Later as she loosened up she did great. I decided to just not care -- if I don't conjugate this verb correctly, or if I use the wrong gender for a noun, people will still understand me even if they roll their eyes a little! My older daughter speaks no German, but she has a pretty good ear and within a few days had mastered all the basic polite phrases for hello, goodbye, please, thank-you, etc.

My wife was somewhat uncomfortable throughout the whole trip. For her, it was frustrating to always need someone to translate the menus, often to order for her, to help her buy something. She's usually the trip planner, so having no control on what was going on was hard for her. If it were the other way around, say if we'd gone to Spain, I'd feel exactly how she did. Oh, and she constantly thought I was driving too fast. Even when I was just doing the speed limit, which was most of the time (or even just a touch slower). :angel:


----------



## rgk330i (May 5, 2002)

*Thursday, July 11 - Reunited*

After nearly seven weeks of painful and impatient waiting, I picked up the car tonight from my dealer. Wow, it seems like so long ago... I had almost forgotten what a really awesome car this is.

As hard as it was to wait, I would do another European Delivery in a heartbeat!


----------



## ddas1992 (Jan 21, 2013)

Very, very cool!! I tool delivery last week. Still in awe at what a phenomenal car this is.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

rgk330i said:


> *Thursday, July 11 - Reunited*
> 
> *After nearly seven weeks of painful and impatient waiting,* I picked up the car tonight from my dealer. Wow, it seems like so long ago... *I had almost forgotten what a really awesome car this is.*
> 
> As hard as it was to wait, I would do another European Delivery in a heartbeat!


I felt exactly the same way after our redelivery one week ago. Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## davinaii (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice car and really good report, thanks for sharing


----------

